# EchoStar, DIRECTV CEOs Testify On Benefits of Pending Merger



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

The chief executive officers of EchoStar Communications Corporation and HUGHES Electronics Corporation's DIRECTV, Inc. testified today before the U.S. Senate Committee on the Judiciary, Subcommittee on Antitrust, Competition, and Business and Consumer Rights about the tremendous benefits the merger of EchoStar and HUGHES will bring to US consumers

Click here to read story from Dish Network


----------

